# Hindi: police station ke chakkar lagana



## hectacon

I have heard such dialogues in many movies .

*" woh police station ke chakkar laga rahi hai " " Humse mat uljo warna police station ke chakkar lagana hoga"*

Can anyone translate that in English?


----------



## Englishmypassion

He is facing police action. 
Don't mess with me, otherwise you'll have to face police action.


----------



## littlepond

Englishmypassion said:


> He is facing police action.
> Don't mess with me, otherwise you'll have to face police action.



No, it does not mean "to face police action" by any stretch of imagination!

"chakkar lagaanaa" for anything means you are running to and fro something a lot: so here, you are having to deal with police (an unpleasant task in India, because of police corruption and misuse of power).

For example, in the second sentence "Don't mess with us, or else you will have to deal (a lot) with police". The first sentence is even further away from facing action: "He is running around the police station" in the sense that let's say someone has been robbed of an expensive phone, so he has to do some running around (as the police is corrupt probably, they are making him run around).

Other non-police examples:

"Woh aajkal MLA ke baRe chakkar laga rahaa hai, kyoNki use tender jo haasil karnaa hai" (He is running around the elected legislative member a lot today, as he needs to get the contract)
"Woh laRkaa aajkal halvaaii ke baRe chakkar lagaa rahaa hai, lagtaa hai halvaaii kii laRki pe us kaa dil aa gayaa hai" (He is going to the sweetmeat shop a lot these days; it seems that he's lost his heart to the sweetmeat shopowner's daughter)


----------



## Englishmypassion

littlepond said:


> For example, in the second sentence "Don't mess with us, or else you will have to deal (a lot) with police".



I didn't intend to translate literally, but then your sentence isn't a literal translation of
 "chakkar lagaana" either. 

Yes, the first sentence in the OP may mean different things.


----------



## littlepond

^ I did not mean literal translation at all. I simply meant that "facing police action" is a completely wrong translation for "police station ke chakkar lagaanaa".


----------



## hectacon

littlepond said:


> ^ I did not mean literal translation at all. I simply meant that "facing police action" is a completely wrong translation for "police station ke chakkar lagaanaa".



what would be the hindi meaning of deal here.


----------



## tatpurush

*" woh police station ke chakkar laga rahi hai " *

Shabdaarth- (Literal): She is making rounds at the police station these days"
Bhaavaarth- (Actual): She is dealing with the police

*" Humse mat uljo warna police station ke chakkar lagana hoga"*

Shabdaarth - (Literal) Don't get entangled with me or you will have to make rounds of the police station.
Bhaavaarth - (Actual) Don't mess with me or you will have to face the police, too (assuming these statements appear in succession)


----------



## littlepond

hectacon said:


> what would be the hindi meaning of deal here.



"to deal" here means having to do something with (the police), having to face the police (note: not having to face police action). A Hindi equivalent of "to deal" in the context would be "police se kaam ban_naa".


----------



## marrish

The best way to explain things about a language is to follow its internal logic. The phrase (*fiqrah, muHaawarah*) is literally (_*luGhwii ma3nii*_) "to make round trips to a police station". It means: one is forced to pay visits at the police station again and again which of course means implicitly (*kinaayat_an*) that one is in legal difficulties. LP jii's explanations are good translations of the sense this sentence has.


----------



## Stranger_

For both Hindi and Urdu:

Can this word "chakkar" be used in a positive way? I mean to show love, veneration and self-sacrifice. Because we have a phrase in Persian which literally translates to: "may I go/run around you" and can mean any of the above senses.


----------



## Englishmypassion

Mein subah-shaam apni girlfriend/preimika ki galii k chakkar lagaata hun.


----------



## littlepond

Stranger_ said:


> For both Hindi and Urdu:
> 
> Can this word "chakkar" be used in a positive way? I mean to show love, veneration and self-sacrifice. Because we have a phrase in Persian which literally translates to: "may I go/run around you" and can mean any of the above senses.



At least in Hindi, not really positive: the sense of an obligation to keep running around is intrinsic. Even in Emp jii's sentence, maybe the lover is trying hard to woo the girl or he/she is obsessed with her, etc.
At the most, it can be neutral (i.e. literal): as it can be in Emp jii's example, or in a sentence like "voh har din Hanuman jii ke saat chakkar lagaataa hai".


----------



## Sheikh_14

Short query is the plural form of chakkar, chakkroN or chakkaroN?


----------



## littlepond

^ In Hindi, the plural remains "chakkar".


----------



## Sheikh_14

In this instance yes, but not when the sentence is "tum kin chakkaroN meiN paRe we ho" etc.


----------



## littlepond

Sheikh_14 said:


> In this instance yes, but not when the sentence is "tum kin chakkaroN meiN paRe we ho" etc.



I was of course talking about nominative plural, not about tonnes of declensions possible when the case of the noun changes. The plural of "maihal" (palace) is "maihal", but of course, "maihaloN meN raihne vaale log", etc.


----------



## Sheikh_14

My query was with regards to proper transliteration rather than anything else I.e. If it is chakkaroN, chakkroN or chakroN etc? Not the fitness of the word and where it would and wouldn't be used if that wasn't clear earlier.


----------



## marrish

Fitness, spelling, transliteration, all point to chakkar => chakkaroN (This is called plural oblique masculine - one of a few declensions of a Hindi noun possible).


----------

